# Akonadi mit externem mysql

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

es funktionierte schon einmal. Vielleicht kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen.

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ su

Password: 

flammenflitzer olaf # mysql -p -u root

Enter password: 

Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.

Your MySQL connection id is 6

Server version: 5.0.90 Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.90-r2

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the current input statement.

mysql> CREATE DATABASE akonadi;

Query OK, 1 row affected (0.14 sec)

mysql> USE akonadi; GRANT ALL ON akonadi .* TO akonadi@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'akonadi-Passwort';

Database changed

Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.07 sec)

mysql> FLUSH PRIVILEGES;

Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.67 sec)

mysql>quit

Bye

flammenflitzer olaf # 
```

```
Akonadi Kontrollmodul:

-> Einrichtung des Akonadi-Server

--> Haken bei Internen MySQL-Server verwenden entfernt

--> Externer MySQL-Server 

Datenbankname: akonadi

Rechner:       localhost

Benutzername:  akonadi

Passwort:      akonadi-Passwort

Optionen:      UNIX_SOCKET=/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket

Start : Der Akonadi-Server läft
```

Unklar ist mir folgendes

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ hostname

flammenflitzer
```

Trage ich da bei Rechner "localhost" ein, oder "flammenflitzer" ? Habe ich beides probiert, aber im Moment funktioniert es ja nicht.

```
 UNIX_SOCKET=
```

Was trage ich da am sinnvollsten ein?

Und zuletzt: Wer kann mir sagen, was dieser fehlende Ressourcenvermittler sein soll.

PS: Habe gestern geraume recherchiert. Aber die meisten Treffer sind es ältere Threads, die nicht weiterhelfen, weil sie meist nur Fehler schildern.

----------

## Helmering

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Optionen:      UNIX_SOCKET=/home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket
> 
> .....
> ...

 

Das Feld "Optionen" kannst Du leer lassen, keinenfalls UNIX_Socket setzen w.o., so wird der nur fuer den embedded MySQL Server verwendet.

Gruss Ralf

----------

